# My VR6 Journey | B5 S4 Content |



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey everyone, while cruising my 2.7 had a freakish end last November as a wrist pin cracked and one of the RPM Rods let go of a piston and blew a hole out on both sides of the block. And working on Camp Pendleton, and my home being in Antelope Valley and never being home meant the car was going to sit on ice for some time due to work constraints due to distance. Anyways Every now and then I traveled home for a couple days and was able to slowly turn wrenches and accumulate the necessary parts. Anyways I'm just finishing my transition out of the Corps and being home for good starting September [cool]

I've mainly been posting on Facebook & Instagram, so I'll just post all the content I have so far and update in the coming weeks as I begin to pick up speed on my progression. I've sorted the bottom end, and currently looking at the Cylinder head and the options for Valves & cams along with the other long list of things I'll need to get sorted. []

Anyways, here you guys go.

*All VR6 Swap Parts from Issam @ INA Engineering *

2000 Audi S4.

Specs. 
*
Engine:*

24v BDF VR6
DM Forged Rods 
81.5mm Mahle Pistons
Calico Coated Main & Rod bearings
All ARP Hardware
VR5 Starter by: *Issam @INA Engineering*
VR5 Adapter Plate by: *Issam @INA Engineering*
Custom Oil Pan by: *Issam @INA Engineering*
Touareg Passenger Side Coolant Pipe
VR5 Driver Side Engine Bracket by: *Issam @INA Engineering*
Custom Passenger Side Engine Bracket by:* Issam @INA Engineering*
Custom Spliced & programmed OEM B5 S4/VR6 Engine harness powered by VR6 ECU by:* Bische Performance*
034 Motorsport Billet Engine Mounts

*Trans:*

TDI 01E 6spd by: *Issam @INA Engineering*
034 Motorsport Billet Motorsport mounts

*Turbo:*

Garret GT4294
Custom Turbo exhaust manifold addition by *Tim @ BeastCar Productions*


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

And heres the most recent content, Rods and other goodies came in. Along with my new 1.01AR housing for my Turbo. Downsized from 1.28AR to 1.01 for better spool.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

Whoa! Looks great!


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

SchnellFowVay said:


> Whoa! Looks great!


Hey thanks, been a long time coming. Been anxiously waiting for close to a year to get things officially rolling due to being away from home due to Military obligations.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Is this car not registered in Cali, cause I'm wondering how you are going to get something like this past the smog police... Looks like a viable alternative to the 2.7t. Def will have room to actually see around the motor..


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Is this car not registered in Cali, cause I'm wondering how you are going to get something like this past the smog police... Looks like a viable alternative to the 2.7t. Def will have room to actually see around the motor..


It is not, however. Utilizing the OEM harness, and basically have the motor operating electronically flawless as if a 2.7t is installed in its place should yield positive results with smog. The VR6 will be running in the car as if it came like that from the manufacturer. Dash, all functions preserved.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That will be nice.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> That will be nice.


Already been done. My Harness maker and Tuner Bische Performance has his 3.2 VRT running using the OEM management in his B6 A4. Here's just one of his many videos. He also has a build thread on AZ. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SklgrFV8d3M


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Update.

Waiting on the new Crank shaft oilers to come in from the dealer and the bottom end will be off to the machinist. []


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok guys, todays update. Took the Bottom end to the Machinist. Boring, Decking, hot tank and gaping piston rings. [cool]

All the Big HP American Muscle guys use Adams here locally whop compete at Willow Springs, and their very familiar with VRs.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Boxed up the Snail, and exhaust bits to send over to Beast Car Productions for some prep & Fabrication []

Waiting on the short block to be finished so I can pick it up from the machinist so I can assemble the bottom end, hopefully they call me in the next day or so.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

No major updates yet as I'm waiting for the bottom end to be finished at the Machinist. But picked these up and don't know why I never did earlier, so much easier to move the car around.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Tim Aka DrBeast Car @ BeastCarProductions just sent over a teaser pic of the materials that arrived for the Manifold.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Longitudinal Passenger Coolant pipe & Metal fin water pump arrived.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Large number of PM's asking whats the pipe for and where does it go.. Well my block is at the Machinist so here's a picture I've found on google to give those interested in the swap an idea.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

Is that for a VR5/Passat or a VR6/Phaeton? The coolant pipe that is.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

CDJetta said:


> Is that for a VR5/Passat or a VR6/Phaeton? The coolant pipe that is.


Coolant pipe is from a Cayenne/Touareg. 


And just picked up the bottom end from the Machinist. Bored, decked, and hot tanked. Assembling this weekend.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Couldn't wait till the weekend to start assembly.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Game time.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

wow, this is a rad project


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

carsluTT said:


> wow, this is a rad project


Thank you, I'm pretty excited about all of this.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Best way to end the week strong, parts delivery. [:d]


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Little Prep & paint. Fresh black enamel w/Ceramic


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That looks really nice. I hope the block was media blasted before painting, the last one I did that I didn't blast, the paint didn't adhere as well as I would've liked.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> That looks really nice. I hope the block was media blasted before painting, the last one I did that I didn't blast, the paint didn't adhere as well as I would've liked.


Block was Hot tanked before hand while it was at the Machinist and prep'd by yours truly. Paint took really well


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I sure hope so, I had thought the same thing with mine, but after 2-3yrs, it started to peel. Hoping yours does better.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> I sure hope so, I had thought the same thing with mine, but after 2-3yrs, it started to peel. Hoping yours does better.


Thanks, well in the end its only surface paint, I'm more invested in the internal investment of the motor and the power I'm looking for.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Some minor changes. Going with a silver and black theme in the bay. For old pics/progress of the modified valve cover see prior posts. Figured I could be productive as I wait for the valves and other goodies to arrive in the coming couple weeks.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

These little things came in today


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

so whats the power goal on this crazy build? When you placing the motor in the car? btw if u dont need those Tial wastegates i could give them a home lol


----------



## Demon R32 (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice Build :thumbup::thumbup:

may i ask where you brought those metal stickers ?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

BiturboMustang said:


> so whats the power goal on this crazy build? When you placing the motor in the car? btw if u dont need those Tial wastegates i could give them a home lol



Building the Motor with withstand 1000whp. However aiming for a realistic and sustainable 700whp. And the Tials are for my manifold, running a twin scroll GT4294, so need them both llol 






Demon R32 said:


> Nice Build :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> may i ask where you brought those metal stickers ?


Umm. Found them on Ebay 

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/301735266991?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sunday Shenanigans. Did some basic servicing on the Wife's MK4. Alternator, battery, oil change etc etc.


----------



## Demon R32 (Jan 25, 2006)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Building the Motor with withstand 1000whp. However aiming for a realistic and sustainable 700whp. And the Tials are for my manifold, running a twin scroll GT4294, so need them both llol
> 
> 
> Are you doing Gridelplate ? like i do ? look here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7152436-Intake-and-girdel-plate


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Demon R32 said:


> NYEuroTuner said:
> 
> 
> > Building the Motor with withstand 1000whp. However aiming for a realistic and sustainable 700whp. And the Tials are for my manifold, running a twin scroll GT4294, so need them both llol
> ...


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Tim Sias @Beast Car Productions just sent over some teaser photos. I'll be posting as he sends them in. He's fabricating the manifold along with the brace for the snail and fitting the down pipe I sent him.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Following this build, looking great man!

:thumbup:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

groundupjetta said:


> Following this build, looking great man!
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks man, I appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Some Updates from *Tim @ Beast Car Productions* on my exhaust Manifold. Good to have a shop across the country with a few spare B5s and VR6s laying around for mock up and fab. Using *Issam's @ IABEDIndustries* VR6 B5 S4 Engine brackets now he's fabricating my Exhaust & Intake mani []


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Came home to a box at my door


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Dropped the head at the machinist. And the Wife's birthday just passed a couple days ago, I know most men get their women Jewelry, got mine Glass Depos and a new HID kit on her Golf. 

Her old Headlights were over a decade old and plastic. Needed a replacement asap! Sorry for the crappy Cell phone pics. I'm not the photographer in the family lol

So some attention on her MK4 while I wait for the machinist to finish the head. Should take a couple weeks.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

More from Tim @ Beast Car Productions


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

More teaser photos from Tim Sias from BeastCar productions. Subject to change for waste gate fitment and equal length goals. Getting there piece by piece. 

https://www.facebook.com/DrBeast-Car-1641142759508437/


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

And here's an other delivery of Porn. 

Well progress porn.  ...


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

More from.. *DrBeastCar* *https://www.facebook.com/DrBeast-Car-1641142759508437/*


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

SchnellFowVay said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks!!



More updates!

Juan Ortega over at www.Dfenseworx.com just sent over a teaser of my Glove box unit along with my OB2 port reloction kit. , So happy now so many things are coming together. !


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks like a nice mani George  but make sure to check flatness of the flanges before installing, trust me I know about warping expensive stainless. Its much easier to level it out b4 its on the car with the turbo bolted on but If you take your time it will be amazing


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

BiturboMustang said:


> Looks like a nice mani George  but make sure to check flatness of the flanges before installing, trust me I know about warping expensive stainless. Its much easier to level it out b4 its on the car with the turbo bolted on but If you take your time it will be amazing


Will do brotha!!! And thank you 


*
And MOAR UPDATES*

Head is finally done.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

..
Some more Porn sent over by Tim Sias aka DrBeastCar @BeastCarProductions. 

Who can spot my snail?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

4"down pipe needed a custom passenger trans bracket for the 01E.. More from DrBeastCar. @ Beast Car Productions...


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Getting there!! Modified a harbor freight piston compressor by cutting an angle into it to help the pistons flawlessly slide in.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

More teaser shots from *Tim Sias* aka* DrBeastCar* @*BeastCarProductions*

Cant wait to finally get my manifold, downpipe and turbo in!!!


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

The wife was nice enough to take some pictures of my old ass last weekend, figured I'd post them up...


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Late night care package from *www.IABEDIndustries.com* Thank you Issam !!


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Moar updates. Pictures from me and Drbeast Car in no specific order. 

I'll post more updates tomorrow 




































































































...


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

Gorgeous!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

wow man looking good, nice touch on the badge!


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!


*Small update from Thanksgiving.* Big thanks to Bische Performance for the S4 VRT harness and ECU/Software, and Juan @ Defense Werks for his beautiful glove box unit.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Tim Sias aka DrBeastCar over at BeastCarProductions sent this teaser over of my Wastegate screamer pipes!!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

This is awesome! Excited to see the final outcome.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

very cool. vr6 all the things.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

DannyLo said:


> This is awesome! Excited to see the final outcome.





corrado-correr said:


> very cool. vr6 all the things.


Thanks guys, should be posting some major updates this weekend, for now picked up a set of spare A4 Headlights so I could Modify the passenger side into the Turbo intake/velocity stack.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Finally in!! Big Thanks to Tim Sias @ BeastCar Productions for all the B5 VRT Exhaust goodies ..


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

And here are some Moar pictures. Sorry for the mess in the Back ground. ...


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Timing with friends, using the "Greek Cam Lock Timing Tool" lol....


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Washed the bay and while waiting on some key parts to come in. Might as well clean everything up.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

My TDI 01E's came in from ISSAM ABED @ *www.IABEDIndustries.com* 

Now to get them refinished.......


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

VR5 starter also arrived from Issam @ *www.IabedIndustries.com* ......


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Burning the midnight oil. So after a good wire brushing, pressure wash and some patience and paint. Started bringing one of the TDI gearboxes back to life. Going to let it sit overnight and get back at it this weekend. Happy New Year everyone.  ....


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

From last Night.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

And a little more.....


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

And a little more. Purchased an A4 headlight to chop up. First stage of my headlight intake....


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

The wife snapped some shots for my B5 S4 VR6T kit before I started install. Kit made by Tim Sias @BeastCarProductions, and is available to any B5er. ...

Figured I'd share.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks nice. Are going to have any of it ceramic coated?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Looks nice. Are going to have any of it ceramic coated?


Yes !!





And some Moar!

Staying productive as I wait for more stuff to arrive/get made. 

Took these off to get refinished.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Bored from waiting for parts. Went and snagged another set of 996s. This time for the Tiggy....


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry for not posting updates. We recently rescued a Pit bull and helping her adjust to having two big Rottie brothers. lol













And here some more updates. Sorry guys I am at the mercy of when parts arrive or become available. 

Some shiney stuff came in today from *WWW.IABEDINDUSTRIES.COM *


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Those boys look like fun. I miss our Rotty, she was a good dog (and as big as most males around here). Those waste gates are going to be loud when they open!!!


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Quick random update. ...

Clutch and flywheel came in along with some other goodies. So now I can finally permanently mate the motor and the TDI box.


----------



## guiltless (Aug 23, 2008)

Subscribed!!opcorn:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

guiltless said:


> Subscribed!!opcorn:


Thank you!!




And Sunday was an interesting day for me. Rescued this puppy...


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Now its all in the details, aiming for a late March first fire. Currently awaiting 

R32 Oil pump and random hardware I lost, From IabedIndustries

Flywheel/Clutch hardware

ID1400's & Walbro fueling kit from SRM.

Getting lines and other piping made for coolant/oil lines.

Intake mani should be complete in the next two weeks. 

Sent off my BBS RKs to get powder coated. 

I'm sure I'm forgetting things to list here, but really excited the time for loud noises is closer. 

These arrived today.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sat night Fever!! Also just realized the upside down VR motor looks like Bobba Fett's ship. lol


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok Quick update...

Waiting on new accessories to arrive. New Alternator, Power steering and new tensioner, belts etc. Along with 1400CC + Fuel Pump kit from Sean @ SRM and new Flywheel bolts from 034. 

Linked with a local Tig welder to have my MK4 intake manifold modified to work in the S4 bay, should be done in the coming week or so.

And while I'm waiting figured I'd have my old RKs stripped down and powder coated. I usuall match the wheels and engine bay, and since I am going black and Silver in the bay might as well have the wheels coated black with polished bolts and new Center caps from PureMS.

Also snagged a new set of Toyo T1R's from a buddy.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Moar updates...

Acquired Flywheel bolts. Installed Flywheel and clutch. Then mated Motor and trans for the last time . Wrapping it up for tonight.

Waiting on new accessories, fueling kit, Intake mani to be completed and various hardware. I have to start looking into axles. Thinking about driveshaft shop.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Alternator, and my 17z's came in, and putting on her goodies for the last time. I need to go get new hardware as I lost a good amount during the breakdown process...


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok some updates.

PS pump and Serp tensioner arrived. Still waiting on Fueling kit from SRM, Intake Mani to be finished, ordered some braided lines so I can made oil feeds for snail and mate up to the powersteering. Also ordered some more hardware I was to replace, and mostly because I'm missing them. lol Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

It will soon be time to start hunting godzilla! Nice progress.

On a side note, any plans for ceramic coating on components? I'm getting ready to do my new exhaust for the Bug with some air cure ceramic, no oven needed.http://www.cerakotehightemp.com/


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

In for updates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

ArclitGold said:


> In for updates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





VRT said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks guys :thumbup::laugh:



ps2375 said:


> It will soon be time to start hunting godzilla! Nice progress.
> 
> On a side note, any plans for ceramic coating on components? I'm getting ready to do my new exhaust for the Bug with some air cure ceramic, no oven needed.http://www.cerakotehightemp.com/


Yes, local enthusiast is helping with that. But thank you. :thumbup:



sorry for not updating sooner, fueling kit came in from Sean at SRM.

1400CC injectors, Twin Walbro 455 Pumps with SRM's billet carrier, Fuel lab FPR and assorted fittings and lines. 

Also should be getting my upgraded shift linkage for my TDI 01E this week. I'm working this weekend so I'm going to try to tear into this asap.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok... I haven't posted in a while, let me catch you guys up.

So linkage Trio kit from JHM arrived, took the liberty to clean up the rods as well. 





























Also some "new" additions to the family., picked up an A4 for work driving fun, and a Coupe.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Updates.

Made lines, wheels, motor, spare exhaust manifold blah blah blah Lots still left to do.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Some updates. Working with a local welder to tweak my MK4 intake mani and set me up with some boost piping. Also waiting for my Spal fan kit and some misc hardware and pieces I need to get the fueling system situated. 

So In the mean time, I decided to disassemble the S4 parts car I have and dress up my A4. Swapped out the headlights, front bumper, Grill and fogs. Also started ordering and hoarding some minor performance parts for the 1.8 as a fun daily to keep my sickness at bay while I wait for the VR stuff.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Like where all your projects are heading. :thumbup:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Like where all your projects are heading. :thumbup:


Thank you.!!


Some updates. Started to bolt down and TQ the driveline in the VR S4. Also replaced the very, very, very old AWE DTS mount as its deteriorated and cracked. 

Also decided to wrap the CCWs in rubber and throw on the A4. Still have to roll the fenders and install the PSS9s I bought for the A4.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry Guys. I've been otherwise distracted recently....

Excuse the mess. []


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Mini Update...

Getting the SilVR6aro ready to take a trip to a local fabricator for her intake manifold and Boost piping and a few other small tid bits since I dont Tig weld. So after months and months she's finally on her own legs.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Lookin' good. Will there be a headlight in there, or just a gaping hole to scare everybody?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates, Been mostly posting on my Audizine thread and completely neglected Vortex. I'll bring you guys up to date. Coming along nicely


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Driver side coming along


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Beautiful  

I just noticed you're local. Do you have any leads on a fabricator? Going to need some plumbing work in a few months.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> I just noticed you're local. Do you have any leads on a fabricator? Going to need some plumbing work in a few months.


Thank you . Look up GS Werks in Palmdale. You can find them on social media FB/IG. Daniel has been great to work with this far with the fab stuff I needed.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Moar


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok update time. Picked her up from the Fab shop, now home to start buttoning her up. No more teaser photos or updates until she's running. Wish me luck guys


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Mini update, I know I said next post would be a running video/post. Technically is, we snagged this VRT from Texas, my younger brother flew there and is driving this home as we speak. Pretty excited to have 2 VRTs under one roof.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Update. 


Fitting the Bische Performance harness, and cleaning her up. So many little odds and ends left. Fueling goes in tomorrow, coolant lines and VW bottle on Sunday, and fans next week, aiming for a Xmas first start. Excuse the mess and crude cell picture, in the process of tidying her up.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Update, the Hibiscus 12v VRT has arrived.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Had seen the Vrt in the classifieds, nice looking car. Hope you guys have lot of fun with it. :thumbup:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

We couldn't wait to fire her up. Enjoy. 


https://vimeo.com/196129623


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Buttoning this Silver pig up, fueling today, coolant lines tomorrow.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Finally ready for break in/shake down runs. Minus slapping on headlights lol Still have to make/install a catch can kit. But this will do for now 

I'll have some videos soon.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

completely forgot to install the Aerocatch latches. Knock them out last night, now I need to get the car to a local exhaust shop to mate the DP to the catback


----------



## guiltless (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking so good! I can't wait to see it done!!


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

So I traveled to North Hollywood to pick up a spare VR ECU, come back home to flash as a back up for my VRT and it won't take, just for ****s and giggles I open the case to inspect the board, and I spot this little bugger in there. A GIAC chip. lol I needed a stock ECU!!! Lol ahah Big shout out to Mike @ Wicked Motorsports for lending me his bench flasher while I sort this Mess out.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Little update.Redoing some coolant lines I made that after a few miles proven to kinda suck lol I still haven't had a chance to get to a exhaust shop to properly mate the DP and my cat back. I used temp exhaust clamps to keep two together while we shake her down. So here's some light revving and idle with open dump. I'll post some more videos in the coming weeks of the full exhaust and when Bische gives me the go ahead to have fun Boost fun ill post some of those shenanigans too. lol Enjoy. 

https://youtu.be/EfnO8qkUros


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

Awesome build. opcorn:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Little update. 


My Journal GT4294 that I got used didn't operate to my liking, I think perhaps it might of been damaged. So I did what I should have done in the first place. Buy a New GTX4294R Dual Ball bearing.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

GrimJettaGLI said:


> Awesome build. opcorn:


Thank you sir.



Little update. 

making some changes other places too. Decided to scrap my modified Mk4 runner and go with a Don Octane 1.8t style manifold and a Porsche 82mm Throttle body. Should be here in a few weeks. 

Looks like this.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

GTX has finally arrived. Time to swap out the journal GT4294 for the GTX4294R this weekend.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh the Joys of 5psi. lol Well I know many have been asking for epic vids, well this isn't it. Old Journal 4294 snail was a dud, new GTX4294R is now in, we went for a long smooth drive on Monday and this was just me pissing off my neighbors when we got back from the drive. I have to figure out how to take go pro video that sounds good and not all winded. Because all My Go pro footage from Monday was useless. So I had Stavros take a quick shot with his cell phone when we got back into the neighborhood. Just getting around to post it now since I've been sick pretty much all day and being a couch potato. I'll be working on giving her more and more boost and seeing how she reacts over the next few weeks. Been shaking her down trying to find weak points ex. Coolant lines, oil lines etc, vacuum Lines or whatever I end up not liking and want to re do. She sounds ok, 4"dp mated to the AWE Twin 2 catback.


https://youtu.be/4UrWYTjohB0


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Lot of people have messaged me asking how the bischeperformance B5 VRT harness and ECU are working out so far. We've thrown 10psi at the car and so far so good. New intake mani from @don_octane and 82mm TB are on the way, we'll be throwing more boost at the car in the coming weeks and posting my results and aiming for a dyno session in late April.

https://youtu.be/NnphGEDMWm0


Now an update within an update as the video is from a couple days ago. 


Small victories, found the fuel sender issue thanks to my little brother, apparently I had crossed wires when installing my twin 450 kit. Now the dash is perfect, cold start and she she looks just like OEM. VR6 Powered and the dash doesn't know the difference. Gotta love ME7 magic from bischeperformance


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Figured I'd share and give an update on the B5 S4 VRT. So far things are looking really good, focusing on putting more solid miles, perhaps another oil change or two. Going to be switching up the intake manifold and throttle body. Currently at a 65mm OEM VR TB, bumping up to a Porsche 997 82mm Throttle body. Currently keeping at very low boost, and Hopfully when we're confident she's solid as a rock and I put good amount of miles on her I'll be bringing her out to play. 

https://youtu.be/2n5cJPcqhSU


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Some updates. Developed some boost leaks on the intake manifold from the flange relating to 3 runners. So since I am still waiting for the new mani to arrive from don Octane, I'll pull the current one and have it machine decked so I can still drive it. 

Some more content.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

So I stated a few weeks back about 1st gear issues I've been experiencing, well after driving the car for so many sessions it's started to get really annoying. So since I have some trans seals to replace, My new custom oil pan and intake manifold to also install, I figured I should pull the motor and trans. Give me a chance to clean her up, revamp coolant lines etc. 

fast forward after the pull, culprit ended up being a pilot bearing.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Little update. 

When I removed the trans I spotted the input shaft seal seeping fluid. So I replaced every seal on the trans. Along with new pilot bearing, new throw out bearing. 

Cleaned up some of the piping, Coolant lines, reinstalled the motor, driveshaft and axles in, clutch bled. 

Here some snaps. 



















And going back in. 










And now I'll continue to button her up today and tomorrow and now that all those culprits have been sorted I can't wait to see how's she's going to feel driving this week.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

great work, cars really becoming a beast!


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

If patience is a virtue, then I'm one virtuous Malaka. Finished up all my vac lines/ports today.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Changed/revamped things quite a bit when I had to yank to motor and trans for a bad pilot bearing. Vac lines, intake manifold, IC piping, oil cooler, wired in 2nd fan on the rad, new 997 82mm throttle body and painted a few things. If patience is a virtue, then I'm the holiest of virtuous Malakas that lives today. Calling it a night. But happy to see her coming back together. Sorry for the cell pictures.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Long story short. 


Buttoned up car, she's runs, need to take a bunch of logs to send to Bische Performance, but over all after a few driving sessions today all my clutch issues are gone after replacing the pilot bearing, she's runs smooth as hell minus a small misfire due to all the updates and fixes I've done. New Porsche 997 throttle body, fixed all the intake mani leaks and revamped the intercooler piping and vacuum port setup.


Anyways. Clutch engagement with the Tilton twin disk is now as smooth as stock, and I really enjoy driving her. This week will all be about log taking and getting revisions from Bische so this weekend we can have some fun. Bische said to stay under 4K and no WOT this week. So I'll have to comply lol

Here's a bunch of pics.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Logz, mo logz, all the logz


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Update . Well last night we decided to do some late night spirited driving sessions since this would be day 2 of doing 3rd gear pulls at about 15-20psi. After a few pulls and lots of grins we noticed some grinding between shifts to eventually hear rattling at idle. So naturally I thought maybe the new Tilton throw out bearing gave away since we just replaced the pilot bearing, we limped her home and fast forward to this morning, we pulled the trans, to find the TB looked good and intact, however the first clutch disk splines were destroyed/grinded away. 

Luckily the trans input shaft splines looks good, thinking the clutch disk splines were excessively worn due to the initial pilot bearing failure weeks ago and taking that abuse at whatever power the car was making then. So naturally I'm ordering 2 new disks from Tilton as replacing just one would make any sense. So stay tuned, luckily Tilton is somewhat close by. But what troubles me is. Or I realize that the Tilton splines don't perfectly match the 01E input shaft splines. 

I know nobody really posts the issues they have with their cars/projects, I think that's part of problem of getting information out there or having clarity as to what is involved with a build like this. 

Took us about 2 hours to drop just the trans while the car is on jacks in my garage, not bad as all the bolts were accessible from the top and bottom side of the trans, Anyways, figured I'd share . 





































Last picture is the second Tilton disk, I notice now the disk splines don't match the 01E input shaft perfectly. 


Here's a picture of my little brothers spec clutch disk splines. They seem to be better matched to the 01E input shaft. Weird.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

New disks arrived, pulled motor to have an easier time mating the trans since I do everything in my home garage. Was going to install the new disks and throw the motor back in last night but ended up having a Dog emergency last night. My blue nose pit cut her stomach and chest open over some metal pillars in the back yard. So spent most of the evening in the VET ER. 

Anyways here some shots. Should have the car back together by sat. 

Replacing the pilot again just for peace of mind. And don't mind the mess in my garage, helping put together my little brother's VRT A4 so our **** is everywhere.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

I should have the motor and trans installed tonight, but just got word our custom rad supports are shipped and should be here wed. So I'm going to wait to button her all the way so I can still this. 

Ordered 2, one for me and my little brother who currently has a VRT B5 build going on in the A4 Audizine projects sections.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Didn't want to install Issam's Custom VRT B5 Oil pan because of how beautiful it is, but since the motor was out for the clutch I said **** it. Fits like a charm and looks sexy as hell. Don't mind the mess as we're putting together both of our cars this week and **** is everywhere lol


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Any engine or drivetrain issues at all during accel/decel without a snub mount?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Any engine or drivetrain issues at all during accel/decel without a snub mount?


No unwanted vibrations if that's what your asking. The 034 billet motor and trans mounts hold down the motor pretty nicely. 



Little update. 

Late night update. Custom rad support arrived from George VanBuren, truly a work of art. For someone being on the other side of the country he sure did get the dimensions on point, welds look amazing, been a pleasure to deal with, he gave me a due date and met it 100%, communication was great as well. Sorry for the half ass install, kind of freaky looking to me as the radiator looks like it floating and I didn't bolt both sides down. Cool as hell, and frees up so much space in the front and inside. So far it exceeded my expectations and I'll be updating my Review as the weeks progress and we have some fun in the car.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Update. 










She's breathing again. New clutch, new oil pan from www.IabedIndustries.com , new vacuum line system. We went for a short drive afterwards, getting a cyl 2 injector code and slight misfire, will definitely have to look into that tonight. But so far clutch feels amazing. 

https://youtu.be/ZhdQ7WaoPZY


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Took her out today for a short drive. Logging every step. Sent out logs for Bische to look over and ensure everything still looks good, car felt amazing. Sounded amazing. I'll definitely be posting more videos in the coming weeks leading up to Wuste.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Busy day. Putting miles on the silver pig. Drove to Willow and just about everywhere else. Ran into a guy with a 2jz BMW, it was fate, two cars with weird swaps.

Was too lazy to button mine up for the drive, was too excited.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Update. 

Dropped her off at the muffler shop for her 4" turbo back exhaust. Also chipped away at my brothers swap with him to get it firing.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Update.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Start up and light revving. Don't mind my brother's legs, were buttoning up his A4 VRT at the moment. 

https://youtu.be/CZoJFtIOF6c


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Last revision for 91 octane from Bische Performance. Next week we move on to to E85, the fuel inbuilt this car for. I'll be posting more updates in the coming days. 

https://youtu.be/qtVwC2v7DdI


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Boost juice run tonight. 

No Local stations carry it, closest is 45 mins away.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

VR5/W8 low profile coil packs work really well for the VR6 B5 swap and give extra 1.5 inches of hood clearances for those of you interested in doing this swap. Issam brought these over, Bische adjusted the wire harness plugs to accommodate them. Excuse the dirt, been driving for a while now with no hood to since I was previously running OEM VR6 coil packs that were too tall. Bische provided the pin out as well in case anyone was interested.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Little update to catch up more since I primarily post in the performance group on FB and my IG. 


Issam and Bische flew in to bless the build/project.

Issam personally delivered new coilpacks and Bische is here to develope E85 software just before we head over to WusteFest in Vegas.


----------



## bloomy125 (Mar 21, 2017)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Little update to catch up more since I primarily post in the performance group on FB and my IG.
> 
> 
> Issam and Bische flew in to bless the build/project.
> ...


Looking sweet dude


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Made it out to Wuste with the VRT 

From our departure to enroute to arrival. 


















































































I'll be up on the 5th floor with the rest of the B5's all day Saturday if anybody is local swing by


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Some snaps !!


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Massive update. 


So Tilton is now manufacturing all their 01e clutches standard now with the hardened spline hubs. 

So installed New hardened clutch disks, Tilton clutch line flow valve, new pilot and throw out. Including some other goodies. 





























And fast forward to some initial bische performance anti lag software 

https://youtu.be/smF1Ez8H0Vo


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Little update.

Gets pretty hot here in the desert, so we installed a 2.7t Aux water pump and a thermocouple probe switch for an after run fan system. Bought the wiring kit from autozone. And it has solved our overheating issues along with shut down over boiling after sitting for a few mins. Now one fan and the aux water pump cool things down. 

Also, a bit Ricerish, but I refuse to run a headlight, so I installed some LeD spot lights to highlight the snail at night. Looks pretty cool IMho. 


Next on the agenda, waiting for new larger radiator to arrive this week and that will be the last cooling upgrade to do, then waiting for bische to give the go ahead to start cranking her up in preparation for our dyno day in the near future. 

Also, my new 4 port Mac valve wastegate solenoid arrived, ill install that this weekend.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

My new custom Radiator finally arrived. 

This thing is huge.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Some updates, random pictures, magazine photo shoot content and random stuff. Enjoy


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Some recent videos, Anti Lag, fire spitting. Fun stuff. 


 https://youtu.be/jACC54_09VU

 https://youtu.be/UviP9mAekvc


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

And it begins. Getting the motor into the widebody then buttoning her up for our trip to SRM in Vegas for fab magic 

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Road trip time 

https://youtu.be/4R7Iby9T3nw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

that new manifold is awesome!


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Changing up a whole bunch of things for 2018 during the winter. 

Switching to full tubular, water to air intercoolers, full stand alone. And also transferring the setup from my narrow body into my widebody RS chassis. 

Here’s before and current in progress shots. 





































And now the transformation for the winter. New chassis, new setup. Lots of things being changed and moved around. 







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Tubular manifold, downpipe welded up, now on to my water to air intercooler, and Sean over at SRM will be making a billet intake manifold. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

https://youtu.be/_pToD3_SZtA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Been a while, but doesn’t mean I wasn’t busy in the back ground . 

https://youtu.be/jp-KGB3yP0s

https://youtu.be/-MLuXxsSHZg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

All packed up and on the trailer, tomorrow is dyno/Tuning day. 

Wish me luck. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, damn. 



https://youtu.be/PQA9NpkYbLU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

